# Lighted covers for Kindle 4NT & Touch- $20.99 free s/h



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Found new covers with light on ebay, same style as Amazon but much cheaper and better color choice. He also has them for the Kindle Touch, just do other, Kindle for full list.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=kindle+&_sacat=0&_odkw=kindle+4&item=150909165731&pt=UK_MobilePhones_MobilePhonesCasesPouches&_sop=15&_osacat=0&hash=item2322e320a3&_ssn=dk.tech


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also one at that link that's open for bidding that is only up to $5.20 right now, including shipping.  

Betsy


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

M edge makes nice lights


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Robbiegirl said:


> M edge makes nice lights


Guess I'm just spoiled by using only Amazon Lighted covers on my Kindles!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have ordered one and will post my review and comparison to the Amazon $59.99 when I receive it. Love the better choice of colors and patterns, and it looks like the same as the Amazon one and is listed as and Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received this cover yesterday, and while it does have the same molded holder w/light as the Amazon one, it is not as slim. It is a full cover with the molded back attached to case, so it does not fold back flat like the Amazon one which makes it more difficult to read one handed. Price was right, so will use the K4 with silicone back, and if taking out, will then put in this cover. Price was right, so no great loss compared to the Amazon oem price of $59.99.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Tabatha, I was waiting for your review and am glad you posted.  Would you mind posting some actual pictures?  I am also thinking of getting one, even if I already like my Amazon blue lighted cover.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

It's really a hassle to post photo's here as you need to go thru a hosting site. The vendor in the above link has great photo's for viewing all sides. I purchased the White K4 newsprint one which ended up being great as a couple of the headlines were for Maine lobsters on front, since I'm here on east coast. On back is San Francisco News.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Why on earth is the Amazon lighted case for the basic kindle so expensive? It's only 10.00 more than the Kindle itself.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

They're wonderful covers but I agree they're overpriced.  But you can almost always find the lighted covers for less in Warehouse Deals - sometimes significantly less.  I've bought a couple and they were both truly "Like New".  

www.amazon.com/Amazon-Lighted-Leather-Paperwhite-Keyboard/dp/B004SD213O  

Ignore the word "Paperwhite" in the link - this is for the $79 K4.  And this is for all colors, even though the title on the page says "Wine Purple" - what's available and the pricing varies a lot.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Meemo said:


> They're wonderful covers but I agree they're overpriced. But you can almost always find the lighted covers for less in Warehouse Deals - sometimes significantly less. I've bought a couple and they were both truly "Like New".
> 
> www.amazon.com/Amazon-Lighted-Leather-Paperwhite-Keyboard/dp/B004SD213O
> 
> Ignore the word "Paperwhite" in the link - this is for the $79 K4. And this is for all colors, even though the title on the page says "Wine Purple" - what's available and the pricing varies a lot.


Thanks for the link, Meemo!


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Tabatha said:


> Guess I'm just spoiled by using only Amazon Lighted covers on my Kindles!
> 
> Spoiled? Maybe in a rut... My daughter loves her hand made cover which holds the m edge light and works very well.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting about this Tabatha.  I have been looking at them but noticed several differences in the pictures between the ones on ebay and the ones on the Amazon site.  I don't want to spend $60 on a cover, but am a little concerned about buying a knock-off that interacts with the battery of the kindle.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Robbiegirl said: 

Spoiled? Maybe in a rut... My daughter loves her hand made cover which holds the m edge light and works very well.

Not at all in a rut: The built-in lighted covers are the best. There is no way I would use a cover with corners of any kind.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

agilepup said:


> Thank you for posting about this Tabatha. I have been looking at them but noticed several differences in the pictures between the ones on ebay and the ones on the Amazon site. I don't want to spend $60 on a cover, but am a little concerned about buying a knock-off that interacts with the battery of the kindle.


Your welcome! This knock-off uses the same principal as the Amazon covers. It is a molded shell with 2 metal leads that fit the Kindle back to power the light. I can't see where there is any problem, and I did check many pages of feedback to see what other purchasers have stated and all were very happy with this case. Can't beat the $21 price.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> It is a full cover with the molded back attached to case, so it does not fold back flat like the Amazon one which makes it more difficult to read one handed.


Tabatha, this is what I need help understanding more hence the request for a picture. Is it a full spread cover that only bends one way (closing)?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Tabatha, this is what I need help understanding more hence the request for a picture. Is it a full spread cover that only bends one way (closing)?


Kelly has a photo in buy sell that is same as pictured on sellers site showing the full cover open each way.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129638.0.html


----------

